# Blue marble DT x Blue grizzle HMPK



## MattsBettas

Male is from petco, female is from 3Dbetta on aquabid. Male has a short but destructive tail biting episode that was quickly fixed (filter output was too strong), which is why his tail is such a mess. His form is not too bat, though. The female is awesome and has great form. Goal for this spawn is to get nice looking marbles and grizzled, on my way to HMPKDT. 


Female. Her spread has gotten much better as she got older.

Nuzzling/flirting with the male

Wrapping

Female, stunned from the wrap

Female picking up eggs (four dots beside her left eye)

Male before he marbled like crazy. 

The male was a bad daddy and ate most of the eggs, but I pulled him out and still have a few fry. I like small spawns though, so no big deal.


----------



## snowflake311

This will be a fun spawn to see what the fry you get look like.


----------



## trilobite

Nice pair!
Cant wait to see what they bring you :-D


----------



## bambijarvis

That female is so pretty.


----------



## JayM

Love her colours & he sure did change hey. We have a marble. I love his colours atm so hoping he doesn't change too much. 

Any tails yet?


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks guys :-D.

I would have preferred if the male didn't compleatly change on me, but the genes are all there, so hopefully I get some that look like the male in the last pic. 

By tails do you mean tails in the nest or actual tails on the fry? Cause the're all free swimming now. Some even have a bit of blue iridescence if I shine a flashlight on them. 

I've started dripping 2g/day of water into the tank... When it gets full I start doing 50%+ water changes every day. This batch should have no problems growing since there are so few of them.


----------



## ashleylyn

That female is stunning! I wish we lived in the same country, I'd totally want to buy one or two from you in the future. Though I do go to Ontario every year to two years.


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks :-D 

If you really, really want it may be possible to work something out.


----------



## JayM

MattsBettas said:


> Thanks guys :-D.
> 
> I would have preferred if the male didn't compleatly change on me, but the genes are all there, so hopefully I get some that look like the male in the last pic.
> 
> By tails do you mean tails in the nest or actual tails on the fry? Cause the're all free swimming now. Some even have a bit of blue iridescence if I shine a flashlight on them.
> 
> I've started dripping 2g/day of water into the tank... When it gets full I start doing 50%+ water changes every day. This batch should have no problems growing since there are so few of them.


That's the beauty of marbles. You never know what you're going to get. 
Tails in the nest but as they're free swimming they won't be in the nest now LOL.


----------



## MattsBettas

Mom passed today. Went out to dinner with my family and came home to her dead on the bottom of her cup. That was a shock as she was perfectly healthy and swimming around, content as can be, right before I left. She was my favorite and I'm pretty upset about it. I'll take her in tomorrow and do a necropsy but I doubt it will be conclusive, though if it is I will report the results to all of you. 
View attachment 205457

Good thing is that I have her offspring.


----------



## snowflake311

Omg I am so sorry that is awful. She was so young did you ever get to see her change color at all? 

Why was she in a cup?


----------



## MattsBettas

She was a grizzle and never changed. "Marble"doesn't always mean "changing".

All my girls are in (large) cups right now, floating in the sorority. I recently converted it into an npt and it isn't safe to add them as of yet. They get water changes every day (for the most part...).


----------



## Blue Fish

Oh, I'm so sorry Matt! She was a truly, truly beautiful girl. I hope you have a daughter or two who looks like her though. 

Still, I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## JayM

Oh no sorry to hear. :-(


----------



## snowflake311

MattsBettas said:


> She was a grizzle and never changed. "Marble"doesn't always mean "changing".
> 
> All my girls are in (large) cups right now, floating in the sorority. I recently converted it into an npt and it isn't safe to add them as of yet. They get water changes every day (for the most part...).


That stinks you were getting ready to set her up with a sweet new home too. That is so weird that she passed away. Sorry.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea. I'm sad and frustrated right now, but there is nothing I can do (which is why I'm frustrated). Hurts more when it's unexpected. 

Really hoping for a son/daughter or two that look like her. They are starting to get big (well, relatively lol)!


----------



## snowflake311

Good thing you got to breed her. Hope you get a daughter like her out of the Bach. 

When it is unexpected it is so much worst I agree.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I have been reading along with this thread and just checked in to see how things were going for you, and what a tragedy. She was an absolute stunner of a female.

Seems like the good ones always go early. 

Hopefully you have a bump free road with the fry.


----------



## MattsBettas

She's honestly the nicest female I have ever had. Lots of personality, she swam around like mad and went crazy for food. I only had her for two months, so I am pretty sad, dissapointed, and frustrated, but I am so thankful I have her fry. My favorites always die before they should (and my impulse purchase special needs fish live forever, no word of a lie). 

The necropsy was inconclusive but I really only looked for myco, internal parasites, and gill damage.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

It must be possible for fish to have things like aneurysms. I often wonder when fish die very suddenly and with no symptoms whether something like that has not happened.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yes, I suppose it is possible. I mean, in theory the fact that they have blood means they can get blood clots. 

It's just so weird for a fish to just drop dead. I will catch pretty much -any- differences in my fish and can always tell as soon as they start going downhill, but nope, not with this girl.


----------



## Catw0man

So, so sorry, Matt!!! I had one of my males go like that last week....no sign of illness at all! I'm just very glad you did at least get to breed her...I think your grief at losing her would be much more acute if you hadn't. But it's still hard...


----------



## JayM

One of our girls went like that last week. We noticed she was a bit lethargic & was just resting on the plants so set up the hospital tank & went to get her & she'd passed. :-( Didn't get to breed her sadly.


----------



## Fenghuang

I am so sorry about your girl, Matt. 

On the bright side, at least you have her babies. They're going to be beautiful like mama.


----------



## MattsBettas

They better be lol. They are all starting to show a faint blue iridescent, just like mom... So hopefully they turn out like her. 

I have been busy but will try to get pics up soon... They are starting to look like fish now.


----------



## MattsBettas

Fry pic! It's bigger then it looks and has a bit of iridescence that doesn't show... But it appears on camera now lol. Sorry for the dirty bottom, today's cleaning day.


----------



## JayM

Awesome. Love the snail too hehehehe. Cleaned my tank today & there is still minute particles on the bottom that are as big as our 8day old fry.


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks .

Lots of water changes and food has them growing nice and quick... Still want to see growth pick up a bit more though- Heres a two week photo-
View attachment 209657


----------



## LittleBettaFish

They are starting to resemble small fish now. Nice full stomachs on the ones in the photos. 

Sometimes it seems like they are not growing at all, and then one day you look in the tank and think when on earth they got so big.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea. I can't wait till that stage where they aren't quite juries yet, just mini fish lol. We're getting close!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I love that stage. Seems like it is the stage when my fish are most likely to get sick, but darn they are just so cute. I prefer when they have all their fins. Bettas look odd without ventral fins.


----------



## MattsBettas

Did a big water change/clean today after missing two in a row... I had females being poisoned so I had to deal with that. 

This batch is growing like mad, I can see dorsals, anals, and caudals on most of them and most of them have this blue iridescence coming in. Recently I started seeing their hearts beating... Scared me for a couple of seconds, then I figured it out lol. 

Will get pics up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MattsBettas




----------



## MattsBettas

Took out most of the snails 'cuz all they do is poo and the bottom was getting dirty. 

They are starting to look good now, fins are starting to come in. As of last count there are 19... Probably more because I'm bound to mess a few. So excited for more colours.

I'll get more pics up tomorrow for their three week birthday.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha that is why I hate my pond snails. They poo everywhere and make more mess than the fish. 

The fry are looking good. I hate counting fry. I always think I am just counting the same handful of fish over and over again. At least with splendens the do reach a stage where they start to look slightly different from each other. 

Look forward to seeing more pictures. 19 is a decent number to work with. Hope they get mum's nice wide dorsal.


----------



## MattsBettas

Some are DT and some are ST... So some will obviously have the wide dorsal and the others should to. I miss that girl, but I would miss her a lot more if I didn't have her fry.


----------



## TruongLN

I can't wait to have a few of these girls too.


----------



## MattsBettas

Three weeks.


----------



## logisticsguy

They are so darn cute! Going to grow like crazy in the next month.


----------



## MattsBettas




----------



## TruongLN

I love their little eyeballs!


----------



## Chachi

Awww....I like looking at all these babies!


----------



## snowflake311

My fry are at the 3 week mark it's the cutest. They look great.


----------



## MattsBettas

I like them when they're a tad older and have ventrals and a bit more colour. 

Sorry for not posting pics, guys. I've been crazy busy and I'm exhausted.


----------



## logisticsguy

How is the spawn going Matt? Cant wait for new pics.


----------



## MattsBettas

It's doing great. I got them on decaps brine shrimp this week, which makes my life a whole lot easier since I just toss some in instead of fiddling with hatching and worms and stuff hahaha. This week the plan is to give them finely crushed NLS.

I'll try to get some five week (!) photos up tomorrow.


----------



## MattsBettas

Five weeks today! They're getting ventrals, scales, and colour, tons of great stuff. Of course, now they are more active and like to swim away as soon as the camera focuses lol.
View attachment 223313

Cute doubletail


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 223321


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh that is extra cute. Look terrific Matt!


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks! I can't wait for them to start really becoming fish... I seriously hope I get at least a pair with moms colors. And if I do, they're all mine. 

View attachment 223337


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 223345


----------



## MattsBettas

I found a dead one today... It was a small weak one, and my first loss so far, so I'm not too upset over it. 

I'm really happy with these guys growth. I really want them to get some real colour soon!


----------



## MattsBettas

I euthanized one yesterday after arriving home from a four day trip. He was the second largest and it was hard, but he was so far beyond treatment that it was the humane thing to do. 

Seven weeks!


----------



## logisticsguy

Looking good Matt!


----------



## JayM

:-(

Looking good, they look very cambodian like.


----------



## MattsBettas

That's just the pictures.lol the majority of them are showing light blue scaling. I'm very excited to see how they turn out. Thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice, Matt!


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks DQ! I'll try to get more pics up tonight.


----------



## PetMania

Really interested in seeing how they turn out =)


----------



## MattsBettas

8 weeks! If you want more then once a week pics, just ask and I'll try.


----------



## PetMania

I have to ask..........are these bettas going to be sold on this forum?


----------



## MattsBettas

Of course they will be, when they're ready. Ideally the majority of them will be sold within Alberta.


----------



## PetMania

Oops, forgot that you live in Canada................


----------



## MattsBettas

Haha yea... Sometimes I wish I was in America, there's a lot of breeders I would love to have fish from. I assume you were interested?


----------



## PetMania

Oh yeah. Blue marbled PK is my dream betta. I've been looking for him/her for the past year. =)


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks. It's always nice to hear people wanting your fish.

If you haven't already, talk to snowflake311! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=257946


----------



## PetMania

Yep, I think I'm subscribed to that thread.......

Can't wait to see how they turn out. Maybe my dream betta is within her batch of fry  

But I do wish you luck on your fry  Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## TruongLN

They're looking amazing Matt!! Can't wait to have a few in my sorority!


----------



## SunshineSulie

Love your fry!! If I wasn't raising up two males from death's bed, I might be interested in one of them!!! They look so cute. Also, on an awkward side-note... Everything about the betta fries are just adorable! Even the little betta baby poops! Lol ol


----------



## snowflake311

PetMania said:


> Yep, I think I'm subscribed to that thread.......
> 
> Can't wait to see how they turn out. Maybe my dream betta is within her batch of fry
> 
> But I do wish you luck on your fry  Can't wait to see how they turn out.


Aww thanks I hope I do have your dream betta.

Matt your babies are looking good. Lots of light color ones?


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks! Yup, mostly light colors, like mom. I'm excited to see how they turn out as adults.


----------



## MattsBettas

This batch is starting to get mean and big. I'm going to have to start jarring fairly soon.


----------



## TruongLN

I want these babiiiiees


----------



## MattsBettas

Good lol. I have ~20 to sell... Lots of them have form that isn't too good but they all look great and have neat colors... I'll try to get pics tomorrow.


----------



## Champion Betta

Yay! I'll bet they are all beautiful!


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks. Jarring starts today for the big mean ones. 

I forgot to mention that dad passed last week. He just kinda started to slow down and died peacefully one night. My best bet was old age, and oh well, he had a good life.


----------



## MattsBettas

The biggest guy attacked and killed the second biggest (a beautiful dt) very suddenly today. I'm a bit upset since the guy that did it was going to be jarred earlier today but since the heater won't heat, I couldn't. I separated him off with a glass chimney. He's pretty mad at me hahaha.


----------



## logisticsguy

Mean little fish you got there. That's some bad luck with the heater not working. Sorry to hear the dad passed.


----------



## MattsBettas

It's funny, because the two spawns I have that are the exact same age behave so differently. This one is way meaner. 

I have two heaters on order from ebay and they should be here soon, I was using my spare.


----------



## Champion Betta

Oh I'm sorry! Haha I don't feel bad for the mean one! Hope you get them separated soon! :-D


----------



## TruongLN

I'm so sorry about the father.
How much are you selling the babies for?


----------



## MattsBettas

In this batch they'll probably be 5-10 dollars each depending on quality, but since (I assume) you're buying multiple fish from me I'll definitely give you a discount. Haven't really thought about pricing yet and that's subject to change.


----------



## Champion Betta

I've got a question.. Where was the father from? He looked like he was in a petstore cup.. I have really never seen petstores selling marbles! Thanks!


----------



## MattsBettas

He was from a petco. Petstores sell marbles, you just have to keep your eyes out.


----------



## Champion Betta

Ok! I loved how he marbled.. He looked so different in the pics!


----------



## MattsBettas

I hate how he marbled lol. By the end of his life he was dark, solid blue. It was a nice blue, but I bought him because I loved that soft blue and white. 

Some of his babies look a lot like he did when I got him, color wise.


----------



## Champion Betta

It was a drastic change.. Funny how opinions differ so much!


----------



## TruongLN

Oh I'll be getting a bunch! I can assure you that. 
Definitely need some DT females for my sorority.


----------



## Elsewhere

*Casually stalks the thread* LOVE this spawn, Matt! If you feel like shipping to Ontario, I'd totally take a couple females!


----------



## dramaqueen

I had one one time that was white with blue splotches and he ended up solid blue.


----------



## MattsBettas

Bottom right is a breeder candidate.

Another breeder candidate.


----------



## snowflake311

I love the color and your dT are looking good I don't normaly like them but yours are growing up nicely. How old are they in these photos.


----------



## TruongLN

Some people hate the DT short body but I adore it!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks snowflake. I don't know and don't really want to found exactly how old they are, but they're nearing four months. 

Truong, the parents both had good body shape but a couple of them are showing a short body. Definitely not something I will breed on and I will probably make sure whoever owns the extremely short bodied ones will not breed them (can you make no-breed contracts for fish? ), but they are cute in their own way. The dt I'm eying for breeding has awesome form and a nice long body, which is why I like him. The shortest bodied one is the girl (?) in the third picture but otherwise she looks great and I think she would make a nice addition to a sorority.


----------



## PetMania

These are looking awesome!


----------



## Elsewhere

So gorgeous! I'd totally take that sorority girl, LOL! I can't get over the colour of them, it's so brilliant! You did a great job, Matt!


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks guys! I'm pretty proud of them too... Just want them to grow up already!


----------



## TruongLN

The DT in the third photo is a cutie and I would just adore her in my tank!
They're looking so beautiful, I can't wait until they're ready.


----------



## MattsBettas

Took a few quick pics. Forgive the quality, like I said on my other log they get harder and harder to photograph every day. 


(Likely F2 female)

Big guy


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice looking fish!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Really beautiful fish, stellar job!


----------



## TruongLN

They're growing up fantastically!


----------



## coltiger

I love that last pic of the big guy


----------



## hmburkle

I am so sorry you lost the female. She was amazing.


----------



## KellyC

That is so sad...sorry to hear that. She was very beautiful. :-(


----------



## appleandpebble

I reaaaally hope you are going to post some picture soon  Id love to see them all grown up!


----------

